# Project Retro Revival #1 (PRR1): Socket 939



## Yukikaze (Apr 21, 2010)

So, I'm bored. When I am bored, I need to build something. Old stuff is cheaper than new stuff and often even more fun to play with, especially when you already have some part of it, and I also hate seeing hardware go to waste. I can always find use for another computer (Like give it to my g/f to replace the wreck she's using, or just sell it eventually, donate it to my mom's university lab, and so on).

So, you can probably see where this is going. I'm gonna be building old computers for fun.

PRR1 is the first in a series of builds I'll be doing which are going back in time and technology (Well, it is the second, but the X6800 box is nothing to write home about). This current build is going to be a socket 939 based system. The idea is not to spend too much money on these, but I'll be going for looks here as well, so (cheap 2nd hand) watercooling and various bling is always an option.

Anyways, the parts I currently have are:
CPU: Opteron 180, Lapped (Thanks ny_driver).
Motherboard: Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe.
Cooler: Zalman CNPS9500
Memory: 2x1GB OCZ Platinum EL DDR1 400Mhz + 2x512MB Geil DDR1 400Mhz.
GPU: ATI X1900XT 512MB GDDR3
HDD: WD1600AAKS 160GB HDD
Case fans: A bunch of Nzxt and Ice Age blue LED 120mms and 92mm red LED Zalmans.
PSU: Seasonic SS-500ET 500W
Case: Thermaltake V3 Black

First pics are up !


----------



## Melvis (Apr 21, 2010)

Subscribed!!! Id like to see how this goes, as iam a 939 fan 

Very similar Mobo to mine i see you have there.

Ahhh and BarbaricSoul finally gave that X2 4800+ away, good stuff.

Want a race? hehe


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 21, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Subscribed!!! Id like to see how this goes, as iam a 939 fan
> 
> Very similar Mobo to mine i see you have there.
> 
> ...



Race ? Sure, you're on 

BTW, you're really running a HD4870X2 with a FX-57 ?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 21, 2010)

This is actually still pretty relevant performance wise, on the cpu end at least. I still have a 285 opty system oc'd to 3.0 ghz paired with a 3870. Here's what I've noticed about that cpu and gaming... in a game that's going to be cpu limited you're already getting over 60 FPS, so getting 70 instead of 130 isn't going to matter. In a game that's gpu limited, like crysis, you won't even see a difference. I went from that amd to a 3.5 ghz core 2, no frame rate increase... went to a 3.4 ghz quad... no frame rate increase (well, maybe 1 fps)... now at 4 ghz I still have zero increase in crysis. Point is a dual core 939 is still plenty for gaming.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 21, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Race ? Sure, you're on
> 
> BTW, you're really running a HD4870X2 with a FX-57 ?



Sweet, i don't realy overclock my gear so whatever race we do ill be at stock clocks sorry.

Yep i sure am  runs games so much better, MAXed out everything realy at 1600*1200


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 21, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This is actually still pretty relevant performance wise, on the cpu end at least. I still have a 285 opty system oc'd to 3.0 ghz paired with a 3870. Here's what I've noticed about that cpu and gaming... in a game that's going to be cpu limited you're already getting over 60 FPS, so getting 70 instead of 130 isn't going to matter. In a game that's gpu limited, like crysis, you won't even see a difference. I went from that amd to a 3.5 ghz core 2, no frame rate increase... went to a 3.4 ghz quad... no frame rate increase (well, maybe 1 fps)... now at 4 ghz I still have zero increase in crysis. Point is a dual core 939 is still plenty for gaming.



Yes, it is a well known fact that games are far more GPU bound than CPU bound, with very few exceptions. This system will indeed be still relevant for gaming, especially with a newer GPU.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 21, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Yes, it is a well known fact that games are far more GPU bound than CPU bound, with very few exceptions. This system will indeed be still relevant for gaming, especially with a newer GPU.



Indeed, games are still "mainly" GPU bound. I was running a 3850 before the 4870X2 and i wanted to upgrade the GPU (it wasn't mine) lol, but lots of people said that whatever you get you wont see a increase in performance because of ya CPU. I disagreed to a point and said no i will get an increase i know i will i have run a faster card in my system before and it did increase.

Anyway using this 4870X2 has made a HUGE difference, i can now play all my games at 1600*1200 res, instead of 1280*1024, and have most games Maxed out. eg Crysis, 3850 was 1024*768 high settings no AA 20-30FPS. Now with the 4870X2 1600*1200 high settings 4XAA 30-45FPS (by memory)


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 23, 2010)

Okay. Updates:

1) I forgot the box with the Katana III parts at my apartment (and the comp parts are at my parents' place, where I am for the weekend)...  I am an idiot. Anyways, I cannot put the build together with a temp CPU as I planned to, since I don't have a cooler that will fit. I jury-rigged an old socket 370 cooler so I can at least test the parts and see that everything works.

2) Took me over an hour to get the motherboard running, for some weird reason it would refuse to POST. I also found some caps on it which are in poor shape and gonna need some transplants soon. If someone has a Socket 939 motherboard for sale, let me know, I am in the market for one.

3) Still waiting on the X2 4800+ CPU.

4) Here's the system on my table, installing WinXP SP3 so I can verify everything as working:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 23, 2010)

You will get there  What CPU are you running in it at the moment?


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Apr 23, 2010)

I might have a 939 board for you, shoot me a PM when you read this.  It's actually the exact same Gigabyte board you already have. I have no idea if it works, so we may be able to work something out.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 23, 2010)

I am running a 3000+ in there right now. Or trying to.

Looks like the board I got is defective. I keep getting errors on stress testing, even at stock settings. Add this to the POST problems I was getting, and I thing this project is heading south faster than I can push it north.

Dang.


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 25, 2010)

Okay, updates: Different CPU (Opteron 180) ordered because the deal for the X2 4800 fell through due to technical reasons. 

Currently negotiating for a high-end S939 board (Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe or DFI NF4 SLI-DR).


----------



## papang (Apr 25, 2010)

Ahh, guys that appreciate "old" iron, hehe.  Now I see why you commented on my thread, you also think that a second life can be breathed into old "junk" hardware, haha.

Any thought where to house that treasure trove of old school stuff? A redone old discarded case would seem fit but of course with some "zing" and "bling" in it.  Modding a case into something else will keep you busy atleast a couple of months more, hehe.  Remember, it is not the $$ you plow into it that matters, it is the ideas and as far as I know, those are yours and therefore free!


Cheers and Saludos


----------



## LittleLizard (Apr 25, 2010)

As my father always says, "past times were better". 

EDIT: this guy has a good 939 mobo

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1868954#post1868954


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2010)

LittleLizard said:


> As my father always says, "past times were better".
> 
> EDIT: this guy has a good 939 mobo
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1868954#post1868954



He doesn't ship outside the USA, unfortunately...


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2010)

Okay. I bit the bullet and bought an Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe motherboard on ebay.

Now I just need for all parts to get over here so I can get to building this thing.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 26, 2010)

i take offense to 939 being called retro 

socket 370, is retro...


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i take offense to 939 being called retro
> 
> socket 370, is retro...



Real retro runs monochrome monitors


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Okay, updates: Different CPU (Opteron 180) ordered because the deal for the X2 4800 fell through due to technical reasons.
> 
> Currently negotiating for a high-end S939 board (Asus A8N32-SLI Deluxe or DFI NF4 SLI-DR).



Nice and Nice, good catch on the CPU, since its a SLi mobo what cards you looking at running in it?


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Nice and Nice, good catch on the CPU, since its a SLi mobo what cards you looking at running in it?



A pair of 8600GT cards most likely.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> A pair of 8600GT cards most likely.



Ahhh that's what i was going to do as well with my SLi system< i have a 8600GT spare here, but i found two 7900GT's and went with them, as i thought they performed as good if not better then the 8600GT, god wasn't i wrong


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ahhh that's what i was going to do as well with my SLi system< i have a 8600GT spare here, but i found two 7900GT's and went with them, as i thought they performed as good if not better then the 8600GT, god wasn't i wrong



I have one 8600GT, and finding another will be easy, I think.

I might run it with my GTX285s for some benchmarks. Would be a funny setup.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I have one 8600GT, and finding another will be easy, I think.
> 
> I might run it with my GTX285s for some benchmarks. Would be a funny setup.



Yea there everywhere, i just looked on ebay and found one the same as mine tempting me thinks  

wow indeed it would be, then i could see a good race


----------



## Yukikaze (Apr 26, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Yea there everywhere, i just looked on ebay and found one the same as mine tempting me thinks
> 
> wow indeed it would be, then i could see a good race



Unbelievable, though, how things changed from back in 2005. We went from Athlon X2s and Optys to six-core phenoms and eight thread i7s. I ran a S478 P4 back then. Heck, it still runs in my mom's office.

Nostalgia


----------



## Melvis (Apr 27, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Unbelievable, though, how things changed from back in 2005. We went from Athlon X2s and Optys to six-core phenoms and eight thread i7s. I ran a S478 P4 back then. Heck, it still runs in my mom's office.
> 
> Nostalgia



Yea i know hey, things have moved forward so fast its insane, i remember when the 939 was first out and we all thought that it would last for yrs to come and nothing would beat it, now look lol, only 5 yrs and dam wasn't we wrong, the 939 was short lived. I still have the first comp the parents bought 9yrs back (Skt A system) and it still runs pretty good. 

Im thinking of upgrading my old Skt A system (which just does basic business related work) with a AM3 system, and was going to go with a simple Sempron 140, but i must say that X6 is dam tempting *I must resist*


----------



## Yukikaze (May 1, 2010)

Opty 180 has arrived. Waiting for the motherboard.


----------



## Melvis (May 1, 2010)

Excellent, that is good news. 

Ive found a 8600GT on ebay same as mine but with a Zalman fan on it, im thinking of getting it.
and a heatpipe 939 cooler, and a Athlon XP 2000+, im a shocker for older hardware lol


----------



## Yukikaze (May 3, 2010)

Wh000000t.

I just found a niiiice deal to make this rig even more fun !

I picked up a *pair* of 7800GTX *512MB* cards for 75$. Gonna run them in SLI for this build. This means I need to change the PSU I bought for this rig with the SS-500ET I am running in my X6800 box. No biggie.

The SS-500ET doesn't have sleeved cables, though. Might need to look into that.


----------



## Melvis (May 3, 2010)

Nice find, very similar to what ive got Two 7900GT's 256MB for $75 AUS here. 

This should be a good race


----------



## StockDC2 (May 3, 2010)

SWEETTTT! I'm going to be doing a similar build so why don't we make this race a 3 way =P. I just sold off my higher end system and am hopefully going to be unloading my E8400 system pretty soon. Then once I sell my netbook and laptop, I'll start piecing my ultimate budget retro machine together.

If all goes well tomorrow, I should have a P4 3.2Ghz, a motherboard (not sure on brand or model), power supply, 4GB of memory, and 2 7800GTXs in my possession. Then once the things listed above sell, I'll pick up a case, hopefully one of those SUPER old ones that are stained piss yellow.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 3, 2010)

And the game is on 

Methinks we're gonna have some fun, 2006 style.


----------



## Melvis (May 3, 2010)

O this is going to be fun, bit of rival from the Intel side should be great 

Im going to have to overclock me thinks to be able to compete, guess this is the time to start learning to do so.


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2010)

Those 512MB cards are actually a bit rare. 

Also, you should SLI those cards on the i7 rig and see what you get in 06. lol.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Those 512MB cards are actually a bit rare.


Yes, I know they're somewhat rare. Those 512MB GTXs were very uncommon when they came out.


Wile E said:


> Also, you should SLI those cards on the i7 rig and see what you get in 06. lol.


I am getting them tomorrow, and I plan to do exactly that to make sure they're in working order.

That's gonna be pretty funny.


----------



## Wile E (May 3, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Yes, I know they're somewhat rare. Those 512MB GTXs were very uncommon when they came out.
> 
> I am getting them tomorrow, and I plan to do exactly that to make sure they're in working order.
> 
> That's gonna be pretty funny.



Make sure you post the scores in the 06 thread. I'm dying to see this. lol.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I'm dying to see this. lol.



Me too, actually. I bet that will get some: 


etc as responses


----------



## StockDC2 (May 4, 2010)

No updates ? I've been checking in here pretty often haha. Don't worry though, I'm slacking right now too. Have a stupid exam tomorrow that I need to prep for so I didn't get a chance to make my way out to pick up the computer parts. It'll be happening tomorrow for sure though and once I get the parts, you'll be seeing another retro build thread in the project logs section .

Haha, I forgot to add. I wonder how the performance of our computers will be. It's been so long since I've used anything crappy that I'm serious questioning the retro's ability to stream Youtube content in HD. You're lucky that you're getting a dual core CPU whereas I'm stuck with my single core P4 with HT. I'm hoping that the processor is an Extreme Edition though. That'll definitely make my day!


----------



## Melvis (May 4, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> No updates ? I've been checking in here pretty often haha. Don't worry though, I'm slacking right now too. Have a stupid exam tomorrow that I need to prep for so I didn't get a chance to make my way out to pick up the computer parts. It'll be happening tomorrow for sure though and once I get the parts, you'll be seeing another retro build thread in the project logs section .
> 
> Haha, I forgot to add. I wonder how the performance of our computers will be. It's been so long since I've used anything crappy that I'm serious questioning the retro's ability to stream Youtube content in HD. You're lucky that you're getting a dual core CPU whereas I'm stuck with my single core P4 with HT. I'm hoping that the processor is an Extreme Edition though. That'll definitely make my day!



 Dont worry your not the only one as i have to backup and do a fresh install for my SLi comp, needs it badly. Also i have a ton of jobs to do this week, so im very busy until the weekend id say.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 4, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> No updates ? I've been checking in here pretty often haha. Don't worry though, I'm slacking right now too. Have a stupid exam tomorrow that I need to prep for so I didn't get a chance to make my way out to pick up the computer parts. It'll be happening tomorrow for sure though and once I get the parts, you'll be seeing another retro build thread in the project logs section .
> 
> Haha, I forgot to add. I wonder how the performance of our computers will be. It's been so long since I've used anything crappy that I'm serious questioning the retro's ability to stream Youtube content in HD. You're lucky that you're getting a dual core CPU whereas I'm stuck with my single core P4 with HT. I'm hoping that the processor is an Extreme Edition though. That'll definitely make my day!



I'm waiting on the motherboard to arrive, pretty much. Until it gets here, I can't start building.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 4, 2010)

Can I ask what you do? I'm pretty curious about what techie people do in terms of employment.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 4, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Can I ask what you do? I'm pretty curious about what techie people do in terms of employment.



I code server NIC firmware for a certain very large company and I am currently doing my M.Sc in Computer Science.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 4, 2010)

Dang, that sounds intense. I remember taking CSE at my university a few years ago. That class is what made me change my mind from becoming a civil engineer to an accountant/entrepreneur.

Melvis, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Dark_Webster (May 4, 2010)

Wow, nothing beats the old times right? The board you're ordering from Ebay is great, I have one myself and it overclocks like crazy!(with the right processor ).

Good luck on your project.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 4, 2010)

Dark_Webster said:


> Wow, nothing beats the old times right? The board you're ordering from Ebay is great, I have one myself and it overclocks like crazy!(with the right processor ).
> 
> Good luck on your project.



Thanks! 

Good to know! So far my info about the board was all from the web and its nice to good things about it from someone who has one. I am hoping to break the 3Ghz barrier on that Opteron 180, but we'll see if it'll be able to.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 4, 2010)

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGH.

I just met up with the seller for the two 7800GTXs. Upon closer inspection I found out the cards were in fact the 256MB variety (Model number on the stickers of the cards gave that out) and not the TOP models, either.

Since the seller was unwilling to reduce price even though he was selling inferior cards and engaging in false advertising, I sent him packing.

Back to the original X1900XT 512MB plan.


----------



## Melvis (May 4, 2010)

I have a sad  

The 3 way race is over


----------



## Yukikaze (May 4, 2010)

Melvis said:


> I have a sad
> 
> The 3 way race is over



Far from it. Currently looking at picking up a second 8600GT and shuffling some cards around. I'll have two GPUs in there before long (Actually three, I got a PCI 8400GS I'll stick into that thing to have a TV out so it can be connected to the whole three of my monitors, exactly as the i7 is. That will let me use all of them when I Linux on the Retro Rig - I don't have Linux on my main rig natively and no plans to dual boot any time soon, too fussy from past experiences).

Been hunting in the various 2nd hand forums and sales boards today. I'll find something.


----------



## Melvis (May 4, 2010)

And the sad is gone 

Sounds like a plan, im also eyeing off a second 8600GT with a after market cooler on it so this could get interesting.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 4, 2010)

Wow, looks like I'll be the only one rocking 7800GTXs... Do you guys know how it stacks up against the 8600GT? I need as much edge possible; you guys are running dual core =P.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Good news! I finally picked up my parts and it only cost me $75!! It gets even better... Turns out that the computer is an Alienware, which means I got more than what I paid for. Here's a complete run down on the specs:

Intel Pentium D 840 *Extreme Edition* (Possibly the best retro CPU from Intel's offering?)
Asus P5ND2-SLI Motherboard with aftermarket northbridge HSF
4 x 1GB DDR2 Memory
2 x eVGA 7800GTX
250GB HD
Silverstone 650W Powersupply (YAY!)
DVD Drive
CDRW Drive

This system must have cost the original owner a sh!t ton of money (he bought it new). The computer itself though is HELLA loud. It literally sounds like a plane is getting ready for take off. Oh well, just gives me something to do this weekend. I'll be taking all the black plastic off and running the case with the aluminum skeleton until I figure something out. I'll be replacing the HSF with a Hyper 212+ as well.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Good news! I finally picked up my parts and it only cost me $75!! It gets even better... Turns out that the computer is an Alienware, which means I got more than what I paid for. Here's a complete run down on the specs:
> 
> Intel Pentium D 840 *Extreme Edition* (Possibly the best retro CPU from Intel's offering?)
> Asus P5ND2-SLI Motherboard with aftermarket northbridge HSF
> ...



Very, very good retro setup. Got pics of the box ?


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

My digital camera's batteries are dead but once I get new ones I'll be sure to snap a few pics. Sucks that I got rid of my DSLR... Looks like my mighty 3.2 MP Canon Powershot from like 10 years ago will have to do.

Are you still waiting on some parts? I need to sell my damn Mac, netbook, and other desktop to get some funds for some new additions to this case.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> My digital camera's batteries are dead but once I get new ones I'll be sure to snap a few pics. Sucks that I got rid of my DSLR... Looks like my mighty 3.2 MP Canon Powershot from like 10 years ago will have to do.
> 
> Are you still waiting on some parts? I need to sell my damn Mac, netbook, and other desktop to get some funds for some new additions to this case.



The mobo takes a while to get here from Hong Kong. I think it'll take it another week or so.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Dang, that sucks.

Since I don't have a digital camera right now, I decided to take a screen shot.

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4800/pentium.png


----------



## Yukikaze (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Dang, that sucks.
> 
> Since I don't have a digital camera right now, I decided to take a screen shot.
> 
> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4800/pentium.png



Cute system. You'll be the only one with DDR2 in this race (Not that it will really matter, the S939s have an IMC, while the P-X accessed the memory over the FSB).


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Dang, that sucks.
> 
> Since I don't have a digital camera right now, I decided to take a screen shot.
> 
> http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4800/pentium.png



Looking good i see 

Welcome to the dual core club hehe

Will you be running windows 7 when we race?

Did you get the whole system for $75?


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Looking good i see
> 
> Welcome to the dual core club hehe
> 
> ...



Haha, thanks! Fortunately the guy didn't know what he had so he gave me everything for $75 . I really like this system other than the noise that it makes. I'm going to rip it apart this weekend to give it a good cleaning.

The cool thing that I noticed about this computer is that it came pre-tucked from the factory. That means I won't have to cut anywhere on the case .

So Melvis, what kind of cars do you like =P.


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha, thanks! Fortunately the guy didn't know what he had so he gave me everything for $75 . I really like this system other than the noise that it makes. I'm going to rip it apart this weekend to give it a good cleaning.
> 
> The cool thing that I noticed about this computer is that it came pre-tucked from the factory. That means I won't have to cut anywhere on the case .
> 
> So Melvis, what kind of cars do you like =P.



DAM!!! you got ya self a bargin, well done 

Yea i gotta clean up this SLi rig to, got 3 BSOD's today :shadedshu Needs a format, and ill redo all the thermal paste on each card as well.

I drive a Toyota Supra Turbo atm


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Haha, this is my first SLI computer and for $75 dollars, I thought why not =P. I'm starting to think about selling it though and building a cheap, budget computer. I have tons of parts lying around and I'm starting to eye my Celeron E3300 sitting on my desk.

Haha before you start criticizing me, hear me out. I've had at least one CPU from EVERY generation. For some reason, I can't get away from the cheap, budget stuff and making them run similar to their more expensive counterparts.

Supra Turbo?!? Nice! Is it a MK3 or MK4? Any mods?


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha, this is my first SLI computer and for $75 dollars, I thought why not =P. I'm starting to think about selling it though and building a cheap, budget computer. I have tons of parts lying around and I'm starting to eye my Celeron E3300 sitting on my desk.
> 
> Haha before you start criticizing me, hear me out. I've had at least one CPU from EVERY generation. For some reason, I can't get away from the cheap, budget stuff and making them run similar to their more expensive counterparts.
> 
> Supra Turbo?!? Nice! Is it a MK3 or MK4? Any mods?



You can sell it after we go head to head  But at least you will make a profit from it.

 Thats ok im about the same, ive got old hardware everywhere around me. CPU's from Skt 7, 370, A, 423, 478, 939, AM2, and soon to be AM3 (Phenom 1055t)

MK3 GT Limited, not realy any mods, just bigger muffler system and a pod, heads been done on it twice, cant afford moding it to much, im broke


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Haha, is that a challenge?! Too bad we need to wait for our third competitor or else I'd be downloading a whole bunch of Futuremark programs right now =P.

Dang, moving on up to 6 cores are you (and you say that you don't have money. Sure you don't...). To be honest, I want to make the jump as well but I don't want to shell out money for DDR3 memory, a new motherboard, etc. Get back to me in about 3-4 years and we can have a retro Phenom 1XXXt shootout =P.

I almost bought an MK3. So sad that I didn't. Before I could test drive the car, the buyer ran up to the seller and threw money in his face (literally). Oh well, once I start up a small business, I'm going to be looking for an E90 M3 or 335i.


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha, is that a challenge?! Too bad we need to wait for our third competitor or else I'd be downloading a whole bunch of Futuremark programs right now =P.
> 
> Dang, moving on up to 6 cores are you (and you say that you don't have money. Sure you don't...). To be honest, I want to make the jump as well but I don't want to shell out money for DDR3 memory, a new motherboard, etc. Get back to me in about 3-4 years and we can have a retro Phenom 1XXXt shootout =P.
> 
> I almost bought an MK3. So sad that I didn't. Before I could test drive the car, the buyer ran up to the seller and threw money in his face (literally). Oh well, once I start up a small business, I'm going to be looking for an E90 M3 or 335i.



Yea we best wait, otherwise he be playing catch up. Ive already got Futuremarks ready to go 

Yea that six core looks to nice not to have for a great price, and its for the "business" so its all tax deductible  So i dont loose any money with buying it hehe. It not going to be used for gaming, just transcoding movies fast.

Yea the MK3 is a nice car, head gasket issues is the most common problem with them, but once thats sorted then its a very good car. Mine is a full import so getting parts for it is a bit tricky. M3 is a nice car, id buy one of those if i had the cash  or a M5.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Haha, I totally agree. Most people are buying 6 cores for gaming when most games don't even utilize 4.

Does your car have the 7MGTE or the 1JZ?


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

Yea even tho its a strong performer in gaming ill be getting a quad core later for gaming. (3.6GHz 975) if it comes out.

You should be able to tell when i said i had to redo the head on mine twice, as in the head gasket  Its the older 7MGTE, the 1JZ was alot better and rarely blew a HG.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 6, 2010)

Haha you're right. Sigh, the exhaust note of a straight line six is just so lovely .

Dang, I just got done playing a little bit of CS: Source and to my dismay, it wasn't as smooth as I would like it. This machine is getting the boot!


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha you're right. Sigh, the exhaust note of a straight line six is just so lovely .
> 
> Dang, I just got done playing a little bit of CS: Source and to my dismay, it wasn't as smooth as I would like it. This machine is getting the boot!



Yea i must admit when it gets up into the high revs it sounds so sweet, love it. Hate that it's Auto 

Ahh thats no good, go back to XP see how it goes? or change drivers, trust me i had to go through like 5 different drivers to find one that worked well with the two 7900GT's.


----------



## Melvis (May 6, 2010)

Ok i just ran GPU-Z on my 7900GT's and just wanted to know if what its telling me is a good or a bad thing?

In GPU-Z it says that one card is Nvidia and the other is a Leadtek (under Subvendor), both are meant to be Leadteks and also that the BIOS on both cards are different, can this couse problems?


----------



## Mussels (May 6, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha, I totally agree. Most people are buying 6 cores for gaming when most games don't even utilize 4.
> 
> Does your car have the 7MGTE or the 1JZ?



because the AMD 6 cores turbo mode turns it into a sweet tri-core when running those older games.

all DX11 titles are multithreaded, so there are quite a few big names out atm (such as bad company 2, stalker, metro 2033) who will benefit from the 6 core beasties.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 7, 2010)

Mussels said:


> because the AMD 6 cores turbo mode turns it into a sweet tri-core when running those older games.
> 
> all DX11 titles are multithreaded, so there are quite a few big names out atm (such as bad company 2, stalker, metro 2033) who will benefit from the 6 core beasties.



Oh, I didn't know that the new AMD 6 cores could do that. Thanks for the info!

Looks like I might be keeping this computer after all (depending on if I can Hackintosh it).


----------



## Mussels (May 7, 2010)

400MHz (black edition)/500Mhz (the normal chips) boost to clocks to half the cores, by turning off the other half.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 8, 2010)

Well guys, I've officially retired from the retro race =(. Someone came by with $400 and took the computer away. I'll be starting my Celeron E3300 project this weekend (with junkyard parts lying around my room).

We should still do the competition though. I'll be using a BFG 7800GT OC (if I can revive it =P) that I got for free when I purchased my memory a while back.


----------



## Melvis (May 8, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Well guys, I've officially retired from the retro race =(. Someone came by with $400 and took the computer away. I'll be starting my Celeron E3300 project this weekend (with junkyard parts lying around my room).
> 
> We should still do the competition though. I'll be using a BFG 7800GT OC (if I can revive it =P) that I got for free when I purchased my memory a while back.



Ahhh well these things happen, and you made a good profit so its all good 

Yea thats sounds good to me a celeron and a single 7800GT would be fine as i can run one card to you know 

The race is still sorta on lol


----------



## StockDC2 (May 8, 2010)

Haha, sounds good. I really wish I had another 7800GT lying around, although the performance of the 7800GTs in the Alienware were mediocre at best. I also had an issue where the screen would go black for a quick second or two while gaming. Load em up! I'll be done with the E3300 build tomorrow and once I am, I'll start benching right away. Don't hold your breath though, the scores are probably going to be terrible.


----------



## Melvis (May 8, 2010)

Nice ill see what i can do to catch up and also do some runs, what games/apps you going to run first for benchmarking?


----------



## StockDC2 (May 8, 2010)

I'll probably end up running 3DMark01, 05, 06, Vantage, and Aquamark. I've been out of the look so I don't know what people are benching with these days =P.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 8, 2010)

I got Aquamark, 3DMark03, 05 and 06, Crysis and Mass Effect 2. I can install the first F.E.A.R.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 8, 2010)

Yukikaze, you're alive!! Haha, you haven't been posting much in your own thread =P.

I don't have Crysis or Mass Effect 2 or F.E.A.R. for that matter =(. Are there any other good programs?

Did you get the rest of your parts?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 8, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Yukikaze, you're alive!! Haha, you haven't been posting much in your own thread =P.
> 
> I don't have Crysis or Mass Effect 2 or F.E.A.R. for that matter =(. Are there any other good programs?
> 
> Did you get the rest of your parts?



Of course I am alive. I am an immortal computer g33k 

As for parts...Not yet. Waiting for the mobo. Everything else is here. I picked up a 9500GT 512MB GDDR3 off ebay today (30$ including shipping over here - I snagged an auction in the final 5 minutes) and I am looking for another one, but I won't make you guys wait until that happens. I'll just bench with the X1900XT I got once the motherboard arrives.

For programs, we need some stuff to bench the CPUs. LinX can be used to get a GFLOPS measurement, so that's one option. Everest (Has a 30 day trial) can be used to benchmark memory performance. wPrime can be used also to bench number crunching.


----------



## Melvis (May 9, 2010)

Well we can do what they do on TPU like > Geekbench21/Intelburn/Wprime/generic CPU Bench/latency bench and of course the Heaven benchmarks. tropics etc? 

We can do games like COH. Crysis, and FEAR.

Also i can do 3DMark 2001SE/05 and 06.

Sound good any of those?


----------



## StockDC2 (May 9, 2010)

Sounds perfect! I just finished my build but am thinking about upgrading the video card in the E8400 machine to a 4850 and using the 8800GTX that's in there in my budget rig. I actually haven't powered the new build yet but here's a quick teaser of what the inside looks like.

http://img441.imageshack.us/i/img0713o.jpg/
http://img217.imageshack.us/i/img0716l.jpg/

Wrapping the PS took most of the time... Never going to do it ever again .

Oh yeah, I don't have a hard drive in there yet. Don't want to use my old IDE drive as it makes lots of noise and is uber slow. I'll have to keep an eye out on CL for a cheap SATA one.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 9, 2010)

Computer fired up! YAY!! The guy that sold me 4 sticks of G. Skills (for my other desktop) told me that the 7800GT was probably dead and that he'd give it to me for free. It seems to be working perfectly fine (at least in bios)! If something goes wrong, I'm going to throw it in the oven for a quick, temporary fix. Looks like the other rig will be sticking with the 8800GTX. I don't want to keep throwing money into computers (haha, like you guys haven't noticed ).


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 9, 2010)

Woojah, S939 4life baby!!1, lol. 
Anyway, Hows the system going StockDC2?


----------



## StockDC2 (May 9, 2010)

Haha, I haven't installed anything yet. Going back and forth wondering if I should jump on a used 4850 that I found on Craigslist for $60. That card would take the place of my 8800GTX and the 8800GTX would then replace the 7800GT. I think I'm going to keep this machine for quite some time. I put in so much work into the damn power supply and I'm thinking about doing some things to the case. Plus, I have a really bad habit of buying things only to sell them off in a few weeks (know anyone that needs a Mac Pro, Macbook Pro, or an E8400 desktop?).


----------



## Melvis (May 9, 2010)

SO what are the specs of the computer with the 7800GT Stock?? im getting a little lost here sorry.

I should have my four heatpipe copper cooler come in tomorrow for the SLi rig YAY and also a Athlon XP 2000+ for my Skt A system im doing up 

Crap i forgot to bid on that 8600GT, but it didn't sell sweet, ill ask him again if he wants to sell it to me for cheap hehe


----------



## StockDC2 (May 9, 2010)

Haha, no worries, I've been talking about too many systems in one thread. The computer that I just finished consists of the following:

Celeron E3300 Dual Core @ 3.3Ghz
Gigabyte G41-M7 Motherboard
2 x 1GB Corsair PC-8500
BFG 7800GT
Seasonic 380Watt Powe Supply

All these parts are in an Antec case that I disassembled. I'll probably do a few mods to it over time.

I really need to start getting rid of some junk that I have lying in my room before I start putting more money into this system. Once the Mac and my other desktop sells, I'll think about replacing the 7800GT in this budget machine with something else.

Sweet, you're getting new parts! You should go ahead and run a few benchmarks to give Yuki and I some motivation to get our rigs running.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 10, 2010)

Work in progess: Amd Athlon 64 4000+ S939, DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR, Corsair XMS DDR500 ram, CM 400W psu, XtremeFX [aka XFX] GF 210.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 10, 2010)

Sweet, we've lured in another one! Haha, what is up with you 939 people?! You guys seem to be every where. Oh well, my E3300 isn't going down without a fight!

How does the 210 compare to the 7900GT?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Sweet, we've lured in another one! Haha, what is up with you 939 people?! You guys seem to be every where. Oh well, my E3300 isn't going down without a fight!
> 
> How does the 210 compare to the 7900GT?



The 210 gets smacked down so badly it can't even beep in response. CPU-wise, though, that E3300 is probably the fastest one in the bunch because it can be clocked pretty high.


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

Wow so we got another one to race against do we? o this is shaping up well  

You cant beat down an old 939 system, they was just that dam good in there day, still put out good numbers even today hehe

Anyway been so busy with work here sorry boys that i havent even touched the SLi rig today and i got a few jobs tomorrow as well =/ after that (i hope) ill get this sorted and start putting up some numbers 

O and i scored that other 8600GT, so ill be able to do both set of cards soon!!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

lol i have a 939 system sitting in my lounge...


3200+ single core, 1GB of ram, 10GB HDD... i could slap a 5870 in there and mess with y'all, lol.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> lol i have a 939 system sitting in my lounge...
> 
> 
> 3200+ single core, 1GB of ram, 10GB HDD... i could slap a 5870 in there and mess with y'all, lol.



Well, I can run SLI'ed GTX285s if I pull them out of the i7 rig for a while, but where's the fun at that ?


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

lol omg, a 5870 with a 3200+ and i thought mine was a bottleneck LOL

10GB HDD? god it must be old


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

Melvis said:


> lol omg, a 5870 with a 3200+ and i thought mine was a bottleneck LOL
> 
> 10GB HDD? god it must be old



its from an original Xbox, so while its small, its not too slow or noisy.

i've got that weird asrock board, 939 but with a slot for an AM2 upgrade board, and its got AGP and PCI-E


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its from an original Xbox, so while its small, its not too slow or noisy.
> 
> i've got that weird asrock board, 939 but with a slot for an AM2 upgrade board, and its got AGP and PCI-E



Ahh ok then yea thats not to bad, only thing is you would install ONE game then you would have to uninstall it for the next Benchmark lol

O-k agreed that is a weird board


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> its from an original Xbox, so while its small, its not too slow or noisy.
> 
> i've got that weird asrock board, 939 but with a slot for an AM2 upgrade board, and its got AGP and PCI-E



I had their S478 board with both PCIe and AGP and both DDR1 and DDR2. It went splat, though.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ahh ok then yea thats not to bad, only thing is you would install ONE game then you would have to uninstall it for the next Benchmark lol
> 
> O-k agreed that is a weird board



http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2







the yellow slot is where the AM2 upgrade goes.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/Capture654.jpg
> 
> the yellow slot is where the AM2 upgrade goes.



Wow - Weird!


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

I 2nd that!!!!


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

and heres the pics of my one. For no reason at all it has a radeon 9250 + a geforce 6200 LE currently installed.













if you want zany retro, check this: 785G for 939

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939A785GMH/128M


edit: oh and the AM2 board if you're intruiged.


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

O M G that is just plain weird, but cool in a weird kind of way lol, thanks for sharing that, that's very intriguing. First ive ever seen that.

Gezzz you just get that board of of the shed? its filthy.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

Melvis said:


> O M G that is just plain weird, but cool in a weird kind of way lol, thanks for sharing that, that's very intriguing. First ive ever seen that.
> 
> Gezzz you just get that board of of the shed? its filthy.



it actually did come out of someomes shed, they gave it to me to get it working and... disappeared. never heard back from him, so i assume its mine now.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and heres the pics of my one. For no reason at all it has a radeon 9250 + a geforce 6200 LE currently installed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/Capture655861.jpg
> 
> ...



I was actually looking for that S939 785G board for this build because it is new and would have warranty, but it is quite hard to find. 

That AM2 extension board looks weird as all hell.


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> it actually did come out of someomes shed, they gave it to me to get it working and... disappeared. never heard back from him, so i assume its mine now.



 well that explains it then, and yep its yours, good in a way that's going to be a bit of electronic history there as its just so uncommon. 

That retro board was released not that long back right? as it was showin here on TPU?


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2010)

yeah but i cant find the retro board for sale here in au at all, or on ebay.


----------



## Melvis (May 10, 2010)

Im sure if i read back then that they was NOT going to release it over here in au, so best bet is to look in USA?


----------



## Gas2100 (May 10, 2010)

Mussels said:


> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=939Dual-SATA2
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/Capture654.jpg
> 
> the yellow slot is where the AM2 upgrade goes.



i have that very board with a AMD 4000+ CPU in it, 1.5gig ram and a AGP 6800Ultra  great stuff. watching this thread btw..i might start a retro build myself. lol


----------



## StockDC2 (May 10, 2010)

Yes yes yes, please do! You can be our what, 4th or 5th? This is going to be interesting =P.

My E3300 is probably a good overclocker but looks like I'll never know. The Biostar motherboard that its connected to sucks! I could only get it to boot at 3.3ghz, who knows if that's stable or not...

YAY, I sold my Mac and netbook. All I have left is the E8400 system and then I can officially put all my time and efforts into the budget E3300 machine.

So who's putting up their numbers first ?


----------



## Melvis (May 11, 2010)

Omg a 4th? lol this is going to get interesting.

My heatpipe cooler came in today, but the 8600GT is going to have to wait for another 2weeks the guy is going on holidays DOH.

If i get all my jobs done today then ill start putting up numbers late tomorrow arvo (if all goes to plan)


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Omg a 4th? lol this is going to get interesting.
> 
> My heatpipe cooler came in today, but the 8600GT is going to have to wait for another 2weeks the guy is going on holidays DOH.
> 
> If i get all my jobs done today then ill start putting up numbers late tomorrow arvo (if all goes to plan)



I'll make an XLS spreadsheet organizing all results, and in the end put up some graphs. I'll also benchmark my Q9650 system (The i7 would be way overkill) as a modern comparison so we know how the oldies stack up.

Man I hope the mobo will arrive until the end of the week - It is getting annoying waiting for it.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys, I just picked up 2 21.5" Acer LCDs for $40 each at my local Target. You guys should check out the Targets in your area and see if you guys can take advantage of this clearance. The DCPI number is 080-00-0167.

I've been busy hacking my Dell Mini 9 with SL and now that I'm done, I'm ready to start playing with the E3300! I'll see if I can run off my old IDE HD and get some numbers.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 11, 2010)

Okay. Got a phone call from my parents. Looks like the motherboard has arrived (At least, a motherboard sized package arrived for me). I won't get to my parents' place until the weekend to check it and see that it is indeed working as it should, but at least it looks like it is here.


----------



## Gas2100 (May 11, 2010)

trying to do a deal on a MS-7185 K8N-SLI motherboard with 4 gigs of corsair DDR400 ram and a AMD Athlon 64 4000+ cpu..if i can get it ill try and do an SLI retro  if not ill stick to the asrock AGP/PCI-E setup and try and put my ATI radeon x1950GT in it..


----------



## Melvis (May 11, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I'll make an XLS spreadsheet organizing all results, and in the end put up some graphs. I'll also benchmark my Q9650 system (The i7 would be way overkill) as a modern comparison so we know how the oldies stack up.
> 
> Man I hope the mobo will arrive until the end of the week - It is getting annoying waiting for it.


That would be awesome, i was going to suggest that but you beat me to it 



StockDC2 said:


> Hey guys, I just picked up 2 21.5" Acer LCDs for $40 each at my local Target. You guys should check out the Targets in your area and see if you guys can take advantage of this clearance. The DCPI number is 080-00-0167.
> 
> I've been busy hacking my Dell Mini 9 with SL and now that I'm done, I'm ready to start playing with the E3300! I'll see if I can run off my old IDE HD and get some numbers.


wow what a bargin  Cost me $35 just for 1 15inch LCD, feels like i got ripped off now lol



Yukikaze said:


> Okay. Got a phone call from my parents. Looks like the motherboard has arrived (At least, a motherboard sized package arrived for me). I won't get to my parents' place until the weekend to check it and see that it is indeed working as it should, but at least it looks like it is here.



Sweet sounds like you be up and running this weekend 



Gas2100 said:


> trying to do a deal on a MS-7185 K8N-SLI motherboard with 4 gigs of corsair DDR400 ram and a AMD Athlon 64 4000+ cpu..if i can get it ill try and do an SLI retro  if not ill stick to the asrock AGP/PCI-E setup and try and put my ATI radeon x1950GT in it..



Nice, this is goimg to be interesting, nice little set up there 

Well i have cleaned and removed then replaced both heatsinks on the cards with new thermal paste, also installed the new heatpipe cooler, it never got over 35c under load  (3DMark05) Now to format and reinstall and ill be ready to go


----------



## Yukikaze (May 12, 2010)

Update. I needed my ATI GPUs to verify as to the existance of a bug in nVidia's OpenCL implementation. Means I drove to my parents today, and the bug is indeed gone on the ATI implementation.

Damned nVidia.

BUT, I can confirm my A8N32-SLI Deluxe is here and running strong. I might get to putting the system together later tonight.

Here's a couple of pics I snapped of it purring along on the table (GPU is a GDDR4 version of the HD2600XT, not the X1900XT I'll put in it when it'll be in the box):










Anyway, here is the benchmark list that we will use:
CPU:
wPrime 32M
Everest's built-in cache and memory benchmark
SuperPi

GPU/CPU:
3DMark03
3DMark05
3DMark06
Aquamark

We need to agree on some games for benching, as well.


----------



## Melvis (May 13, 2010)

@ Yukikaze
That is looking sweet that setup  

Im happy with that list of benchmarks, id like to add geekbench21? what you think?

Also i thought we could add in the heaven and tropic etc benchmarks as well as there free and easy to use.

Are we all going to be running XP? i can run both XP or 7 and i plan to do a comparison against the two OS's anyway


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Update. I needed my ATI GPUs to verify as to the existance of a bug in nVidia's OpenCL implementation. Means I drove to my parents today, and the bug is indeed gone on the ATI implementation.
> 
> Damned nVidia.
> 
> ...




do tell about this openCL bug


----------



## Yukikaze (May 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> do tell about this openCL bug



The example is some simple code (a Game of Life, actually) running across several GPUs. Each iteration consists of calculating the results of the round locally on each GPU, then swapping the border overlap with copy buffer calls (Since there is a dependency between the GPUs' parts of the board) and another kernel doing some cleanup (The game uses two GPU buffers and alternates between them, so the overlap part of the buffer used as the input for the current iteration needs to be zeroed at the end of the iteration, or it will mess up the next iteration due to how the data is shuffled around). There is a clFinish call on all command queues between the various steps.

During the first iteration, everything is fine. From the second iteration onward the call to clEnqueueNDRangeKernel on the command queue of the last (always the last, regardless of whether I run it on 2,3,4 or 5 GPUs. This only occurs if more than one GPU is used, though) GPU blocks for a massive amount of time (It varies with the size of the input, but if the kernels execute for say, 0.07 seconds on each GPU, the blocking period is around 0.25 seconds - MORE than the time the kernels execute on the GPUs even if for some reason the execution was serialized somehow. This example is from a case with a pair of GTX275s being used on an i7 920 setup). The code itself works, though. The results are correct when compared to a naive validation implementation running on the CPU (And also identical to a multi-threaded version, as well).

This weird blocking call does not happen on ATI's OpenCL implementation in Windows Vista 64-bit, but happens on nVidia's implementation both on 64-bit Debian and 64-bit Vista.

Now, we really suspect it is a bug (That is, nobody in my research lab has any ides why something like this would happen) rather than a "feature". If clEnqueueNDRangeKernel blocked for the time period of the kernel execution it would be silly, but compliant with the spec (OpenCL spec does not indicate whether this call is blocking or not, although it would be very silly for it to be). Blocking for a period of time which is more than twice the time the kernel execution takes place is just weird, though.


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2010)

Ok boys, finally got the comp backed up and is now formatting as we speak. Then ill update it to SP3 and install all the CPU benchmarks and Futuremarks ready to do some benching.

Numbers up soon i hope.


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2010)

Ok boys i have started the ball rolling, here are three results. Geekbench, wprime 32m, and Super Pi 1M.

Now i want to see some others show some scores


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ok boys i have started the ball rolling, here are three results. Geekbench, wprime 32m, and Super Pi 1M.
> 
> Now i want to see some others show some scores



Getting there. Here's a pic of the building process. I am putting the box together as we speak. I am trying to make this my best cable management yet. The V3 is a very nice case for the price, too.





I was also clued towards the existence of these excellently priced 9600GSOs (Thanks JrRacinFan !!) and I am currently trying to arrange for a pair of those for this build's SLI setup.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 14, 2010)

Here it is pretty much done. The bunch of cables in the front of the HDD bays will be hidden behind the front panel.











And there's the Fire and Ice lighting scheme:


----------



## Melvis (May 14, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Getting there. Here's a pic of the building process. I am putting the box together as we speak. I am trying to make this my best cable management yet. The V3 is a very nice case for the price, too.
> http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e44/Direwolf007/P1020527.jpg
> 
> I was also clued towards the existence of these excellently priced 9600GSOs (Thanks JrRacinFan !!) and I am currently trying to arrange for a pair of those for this build's SLI setup.



Wow that is looking very good, perfection 

They are very nicely priced 9600's, gezz at this rate im going to have to run my other rig to keep up in the GPU tests  7900GT's are going to get owned.

o and i have just ordered my Phenom X6 machine, o yea!!!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ok boys i have started the ball rolling, here are three results. Geekbench, wprime 32m, and Super Pi 1M.
> 
> Now i want to see some others show some scores



Okay. I match your Geekbench, wPrime, and SPi and up an Everest memory and cache benchmark 

Currently system is running at 2.8Ghz at 1.4375v (1.425v is stock volts. This is as set in the BIOS, it goes up and down when alternating between load and idle, often reporting higher voltages in CPU-Z when idle), with 400Mhz memory at CL2-3-3-6 timings.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 15, 2010)

And here's our baseline's results (In a very non-benchmark state, I had a ton of things running on it, but its fast enough as it is  )


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Okay. I match your Geekbench, wPrime, and SPi and up an Everest memory and cache benchmark
> 
> Currently system is running at 2.8Ghz at 1.4375v (1.425v is stock volts. This is as set in the BIOS, it goes up and down when alternating between load and idle, often reporting higher voltages in CPU-Z when idle), with 400Mhz memory at CL2-3-3-6 timings.
> 
> ...



nice scores there  and now ill have to run the everest benchmark, where can i download this one from? its been ages since i got it.

Now ill have to up you some Futuremark scores, installing those now


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2010)

I feel like getting a Upgrade for my current machine with a Motherboard and CPU swap, after the 890FX/1090T/5870 2GB system is built.

Has to be a non Nvidia based AGP motherboard.


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2010)

Naa your system is fine 
Its an oldy but a goody!!

I have three Skt A systems here at the moment, and only one is abit faster then yours (3200+ Barton) and its not realy mine , its a m8s but he never uses it and ive had hold of it for many yrs now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2010)

Actually the Athlon XP 3200+ (200x11) Is the Same exact speed as my Athlon XP-M 2500+ (200x11) Difference is I have the 2500+ OCd, Drawback I cant go any further without crashing.


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Actually the Athlon XP 3200+ (200x11) Is the Same exact speed as my Athlon XP-M 2500+ (200x11) Difference is I have the 2500+ OCd, Drawback I cant go any further without crashing.



Yep to true i did notice that, im sure if you had a 3200+ then that would be OC to? i dont know lol but it would be (my guess) the CPU you would be looking for right? Otherwise my two other CPU's are the 2100+ T and the 2000 + P versions


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2010)

Few Years ago I had a Unlocked Athlon XP 3200+, aka Manufacturer Date before Week 39 in 2003, Well In 2007 I crushed it accidently and bought 3 Athlon XP 2500+ CPUs, 1 was a dud but I have the current 1 and a spare in a box somewhere. I cant overclock further with this CPU without stability issues (Blue Screens) I cant determine if the CPU is at its limit or if the motherboards VRMs/Chipset is getting way too hot.  My ultimate goal was to get the CPU to 2.4-2.5 GHz but I cant.  I figure that its probably time to grab a Upgrade for this machine and keep the rest of the components the same except maybe grab another 2GB kit of Mushkin Redline PC3200 DDR.


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2010)

Ahh yea i forgot about that, how can you tell if it was made before week 39 2003? Id have to check this one.

Yea could be your mobo, or possible you have hit the limit of the CPU. What mobo would be the best to get for Skt A?


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2010)

a Sequence of numbers on the Data Plate of the CPU

http://fab51.com/cpu/barton/athlon-e24.html

Athlon XP-M Regardless of Year and Week are Unlocked because that was the function that allowed them to save power.


For best Motherboard

Abit or DFI

NF2 or Via Chipset based. Pre Warning Though, No AGP GART that is optimized for NF2 under windows 7 exists.


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2010)

O ok, id have to pull it out of the system and check the numbers on it and find out, funny enough my m8 turned up today and said he is willing to part with it, so you could be in luck 

Ahh ok well the motherboard that he has is a gigabyte motherboard, so no good i guess.


----------



## Mussels (May 16, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Actually the Athlon XP 3200+ (200x11) Is the Same exact speed as my Athlon XP-M 2500+ (200x11) Difference is I have the 2500+ OCd, Drawback I cant go any further without crashing.



the problem with the AXP's is that they lack SSE (or was it SSE2?)

either way, some games have issues with it. they got plenty o' raw speed for single threaded apps, but the compatibility lacks these days.


----------



## Melvis (May 16, 2010)

Ok guys, i have now run my system in 3DMark 03/05 and 06 using 182.50 drivers as the new ones refuse to work on this machine, i had to go through about 6 different drivers till i found one that worked well.

Here are the results:


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 16, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the problem with the AXP's is that they lack SSE (or was it SSE2?)
> 
> either way, some games have issues with it. they got plenty o' raw speed for single threaded apps, but the compatibility lacks these days.



SSE2 is what they Lack

What I meant to say melvis was overclocking wise


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2010)

Ok here are two runs with Unigine Tropics and sanctuary. I had to run it at those settings if i went any higher it would not get over 10FPS


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2010)

Here is a Non Nvidia Based Motherboard Database for 939 (AGP based)

Reason- Windows 7 Gart Compatibility

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=tvpdgPNCPaABZRVU&templete=2

http://www.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=Yw0JOuUibSPSWxMo&templete=2

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=AV8&fMTYPE=Socket+939

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/moth...php?pMODEL_NAME=AV8-3rd+Eye&fMTYPE=Socket+939

http://www.abit.com.tw/page/en/motherboard/motherboard_detail.php?pMODEL_NAME=UL8&fMTYPE=Socket+939

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=1914

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=1871

http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&cat2_no=&cat3_no=&prod_no=588

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ilID=452&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=24&LanID=9

http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...ilID=497&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=24&LanID=9

I was thinking about a AMD FX 57 or 60 with a Via/ Uli Chipset Motherboard (AGP) and taking the rest of the components in my machine and using them, perhaps add 2 more gigs of ram to the machine and punning Windows 7 Pro 64 on it with Windows XP as a backup. I have a list of motherboards.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

WOW, I stopped getting emails about posts in this thread so I thought I would drop by and demand where you guys have been. Looks like I've been the one that's been away .

So earlier today I ended up purchasing another computer for $100. The specs are:

E5200
Asus P5GC MX 1333
9800GT
4GB DDR2

I'll be stripping out the 8800GTX from my E8400 system (it still hasn't sold yet ) and putting the 9800GT in there. The 8800GTX will now be going to the Retro PC but judging by some of the benchmarks you guys have posted, I have a feeling that it'll be getting killed.

The computer that I bought today for $100 will be hackintosh'd and running Snow Leopard. Not sure on which video card I want to throw in there.

I'm at school right now and won't be home until this weekend. Once I get back though I'll finish up the build. I just ordered a Spinpoint F3 1TB so the 320GB in the E8400 system will be going to Retro PC.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2010)

@eidairaman1 Explain this Windows 7 Gart Compatibility? Ive run 7 on both machines with no issues.

939 is a big leap forward compered to the old Skt A that's for sure, but id honestly try to go with PCI-E not AGP these days.

@StockDC2

Yea if you don't log in often enough Emails will stop. So yes you are behind  

That $100 machine with the 9800GT i think will give us a good run, as i honestly think a 9800GT will out perform my SLi 7900GT's, i think even the 8800GTX would out perform the 9800GT? ive benched a 8800GT vs a 9800GT OC and there about the same.

What clock speed is the E5200? and L2 cache size?


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

The clock speed is the same as the E3300. It's 2.5Ghz.

The L2 is 2MB which is double the E3300 =P. I'll be using the E3300 though as I want the E5200 running in the Snow Leopard machine.

I think the X2 4600+ that someone's using might have me beat?


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> The clock speed is the same as the E3300. It's 2.5Ghz.
> 
> The L2 is 2MB which is double the E3300 =P. I'll be using the E3300 though as I want the E5200 running in the Snow Leopard machine.
> 
> I think the X2 4600+ that someone's using might have me beat?



ok kool that's fair enough, the E3300 would be closer to what i run then, be interesting to see what it scores.

 i wouldn't be to sure on that, get some numbers up and we will find out


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Haha, sounds like a plan. I might be doing something a little "something something" to it though =P.


HINT: It starts with the letter B and ends with SEL.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

Melvis said:


> That $100 machine with the 9800GT i think will give us a good run, as i honestly think a 9800GT will out perform my SLi 7900GT's, i think even the 8800GTX would out perform the 9800GT? ive benched a 8800GT vs a 9800GT OC and there about the same.



A 8800GTX will murder a 9800GT. The 9800GT is at best a die-shrink and a slightly clocked up version of the 8800GT. In the worst case, it is a straight re-branding of the 8800GT, with exactly the same GPU used on both.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> A 8800GTX will murder a 9800GT. The 9800GT is at best a die-shrink and a slightly clocked up version of the 8800GT. In the worst case, it is a straight re-branding of the 8800GT, with exactly the same GPU used on both.



Yes i know and agree, i just put it that way to simply for StockDC2 to see if he knew


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha, sounds like a plan. I might be doing something a little "something something" to it though =P.
> 
> 
> HINT: It starts with the letter B and ends with SEL.



BSEL and VID mod that thing then clock it up 

It should eat the other CPUs in this race alive when clocked up high enough. The Opteron 180 at 2.8Ghz doesn't amount to a whole damn lot today.


----------



## ucanmandaa (May 17, 2010)

can i join too? I just bought a A8R32 to replace my dead A8V-E. Will be running two 1950pros and a 4200+ x2 as a cpu.
that cpu was hitting 2.75+ ghz on a VIA chipset so with A8R I guess it will go even higher.
I still need a case and a PSU but this should be up and running in a month.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

ucanmandaa said:


> can i join too? I just bought a A8R32 to replace my dead A8V-E. Will be running two 1950pros and a 4200+ x2 as a cpu.
> that cpu was hitting 2.75+ ghz on a VIA chipset so with A8R I guess it will go even higher.
> I still need a case and a PSU but this should be up and running in a month.



You're welcome


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Yes i know and agree, i just put it that way to simply for StockDC2 to see if he knew



Haha, I know that the 8800GT 512MB is the same as the 9800GT and that because of this, the 8800GTX is faster than the 9800GT. The reason why I'm swapping them is because it seems that most people that purchase systems on Craigslist only look for the most current parts so I figured that the newer 9800GT would help the E8400 system sell.

I bought a new Macbook Pro and Lenovo this past weekend but am having buyers remorse =(. Not to mention, I picked up a G110 keyboard and MX518 mouse for no reason too... I'm hoping that I won't spend much money on the Retro PC but something in the back of my mind tells me that I will :shadedshu.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> I'm hoping that I won't spend much money on the Retro PC but something in the back of my mind tells me that I will :shadedshu.



We're addicts 

I am already looking for a WC setup for this Opteron. lol.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> *We're addicts*
> 
> I am already looking for a WC setup for this Opteron. lol.



Amen. 

When I can't find anything to buy to make my rig faster, I do other things like try to make my network faster. Just bought a new router last night, a WRT-320N. Didn't need it, as I have a DIR-655, but I wanted to see if I could get more throughput upstairs by flashing the 320 with DD-WRT.

I'm always buying crap I don't need. lol.


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2010)

ucanmandaa said:


> can i join too? I just bought a A8R32 to replace my dead A8V-E. Will be running two 1950pros and a 4200+ x2 as a cpu.
> that cpu was hitting 2.75+ ghz on a VIA chipset so with A8R I guess it will go even higher.
> I still need a case and a PSU but this should be up and running in a month.



You sure can , your set up looks good, should be a close match up.



StockDC2 said:


> Haha, I know that the 8800GT 512MB is the same as the 9800GT and that because of this, the 8800GTX is faster than the 9800GT. The reason why I'm swapping them is because it seems that most people that purchase systems on Craigslist only look for the most current parts so I figured that the newer 9800GT would help the E8400 system sell.
> 
> I bought a new Macbook Pro and Lenovo this past weekend but am having buyers remorse =(. Not to mention, I picked up a G110 keyboard and MX518 mouse for no reason too... I'm hoping that I won't spend much money on the Retro PC but something in the back of my mind tells me that I will :shadedshu.



Ahh yes i see good point, thats so true, most people that don't know about hardware will just presume that the 9800GT would be faster, id do the same thing 



Yukikaze said:


> We're addicts
> 
> I am already looking for a WC setup for this Opteron. lol.



 How true is that, my SLi system was only meant to be a simple set up for playing around with SLI, and only using parts i had here at home, and it ended up with me buying upgrades for it everytime, CPU was a 3700+ now a X2 4600+, RAM was 1.5GB of basic DDR400, now Ballistic Tracer DDR500, and it was running SLi 7600GT's now 7900GT's, i cant stop my self


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> We're addicts
> 
> I am already looking for a WC setup for this Opteron. lol.



You read my mind! I'm looking for a cheap WC setup as well. I've never had any WC'd systems before and I figured that Retro PC would be a great test subject should anything go wrong (which will most likely happen).


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> You read my mind! I'm looking for a cheap WC setup as well. I've never had any WC'd systems before and I figured that Retro PC would be a great test subject should anything go wrong (which will most likely happen).



Nah. WC is quite simple and safe if you follow the basic rules of:
1) RTFM/RTFT.
2) Work slowly and think every step through.
3) Do a long leak test.
4) Don't keep a WC system running unattended for very long periods of time (Unless you're really sure of the setup being as leak proof as reasonably possible) - A leak is not only a hardware killer, it can be a fire hazard.

I used my Q9650 setup as my WC guinea pig with a basic Thermaltake setup to get used to the concept of WC and my next WC loop was the monster loop on my i7. It isn't difficult.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Melvis said:


> How true is that, my SLi system was only meant to be a simple set up for playing around with SLI, and only using parts i had here at home, and it ended up with me buying upgrades for it everytime, CPU was a 3700+ now a X2 4600+, RAM was 1.5GB of basic DDR400, now Ballistic Tracer DDR500, and it was running SLi 7600GT's now 7900GT's, i cant stop my self



Haha, story of my life. I'm going through the same phase. Retro PC went from a P4 to a E3300, 2GBs of basic PC-5400 to PC-8500, and a 7800GT to a 8800GTX.

LOL, by the time we're finished, our Retros are going to be running i7 980Xs, 5970s, and 12GBs of DDR3-1600.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Nah. WC is quite simple and safe if you follow the basic rules of:
> 1) RTFM/RTFT.
> 2) Work slowly and think every step through.
> 3) Do a long leak test.
> ...



What's RTFM/RTFT?

Wow, I didn't see your i7 rig. And I thought you had enough computers in your sig! Guess I was wrong...


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> What's RTFM/RTFT?
> 
> Wow, I didn't see your i7 rig. And I thought you had enough computers in your sig! Guess I was wrong...



RTFM is "Read the f****** manual". RTFT is the same but for a tutorial


----------



## Melvis (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> LOL, by the time we're finished, our Retros are going to be running i7 980Xs, 5970s, and 12GBs of DDR3-1600.



 Well i have ordered my Phenom X6, should be here by the end of the week, and its meant to be only used for "invoices"


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Haha, story of my life. I'm going through the same phase. Retro PC went from a P4 to a E3300, 2GBs of basic PC-5400 to PC-8500, and a 7800GT to a 8800GTX.
> 
> LOL, by the time we're finished, our Retros are going to be running i7 980Xs, 5970s, and 12GBs of DDR3-1600.



Speaking of the i7 980X. I am really, really, really holding myself back from buying one of those and replacing my i7 975. It makes ZERO sense to do so, but it is waaaaay too tempting for my own good.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Speaking of the i7 980X. I am really, really, really holding myself back from buying one of those and replacing my i7 975. It makes ZERO sense to do so, but it is waaaaay too tempting for my own good.



I couldn't resist either. I bought one. Kept telling myself it's worth it for the encoding. lol.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> RTFM is "Read the f****** manual". RTFT is the same but for a tutorial



Haha, I'll be sure to do so!



Melvis said:


> Well i have ordered my Phenom X6, should be here by the end of the week, and its meant to be only used for "invoices"



We all know that invoices will bring even a 980X to its knees .



Yukikaze said:


> Speaking of the i7 980X. I am really, really, really holding myself back from buying one of those and replacing my i7 975. It makes ZERO sense to do so, but it is waaaaay too tempting for my own good.



Wow, you have way too much money to burn .



Wile E said:


> I couldn't resist either. I bought one. Kept telling myself it's worth it for the encoding. lol.



Seriously, what do you guys do that allows you to spend $1K+ on a CPU? Any of you guys interested in adopting a son?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I couldn't resist either. I bought one. Kept telling myself it's worth it for the encoding. lol.



I already decided on running my Q9650 system to the ground (It is in my old room at my parents' place). But the tinker bug is still here about my i7 rig (which is what I am running in my apartment). I really need to hold back on the upgrading CPUs for two years (Until the 22nm Sandy Bridge CPUs arrive) and just replace GPUs as they don't cut it anymore. I hope I can resist long enough to do that, lol.

I've been eyeing a pair of GTX470s as well, but I managed to convince myself to wait until a Fermi die-shrink or ATI's next gen.

I need something more productive to do with my money, that's for sure. Maybe buy a new car.


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Seriously, what do you guys do that allows you to spend $1K+ on a CPU? Any of you guys interested in adopting a son?



I am a firmware developer. I also don't buy those CPUs at full price: A 980X would set me back 495$ (Just as my 975 cost me a year or so ago).


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I am a firmware developer. I also don't buy those CPUs at full price: A 980X would set me back 495$ (Just as my 975 cost me a year or so ago).



Wow! Want to sell me 20 or so ?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Wow! Want to sell me 20 or so ?



Can't. I'm not allowed to resell.  Which also means that if I were to buy the 980X, I'd be stuck with the 975 without being able to get rid of it.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> Seriously, what do you guys do that allows you to spend $1K+ on a CPU? Any of you guys interested in adopting a son?



lol. Nothing special, just save my money, then combine it with my tax return.


----------



## StockDC2 (May 17, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> Can't. I'm not allowed to resell.  Which also means that if I were to buy the 980X, I'd be stuck with the 975 without being able to get rid of it.



In that case, you can just GIVE it to me for free


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2010)

StockDC2 said:


> In that case, you can just GIVE it to me for free



Nice try


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

lol. Gotta give him credit, it was worth a shot. lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 17, 2010)

AGP GART Driver- Nvidia failed to update it for Windows 7 so basically that means the motherboard uses what Windows has built in which is not optimized for the chipset.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NForce3#Windows_Vista_Incompatibility


Since 7 is built upon Vista, and NV being greedy- No AGP GART for 7 for NF2/3 motherboards.

Whats odd is SIS/Uli/Via All updated their drivers.




Melvis said:


> @eidairaman1 Explain this Windows 7 Gart Compatibility? Ive run 7 on both machines with no issues.
> 
> 939 is a big leap forward compered to the old Skt A that's for sure, but id honestly try to go with PCI-E not AGP these days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> AGP GART Driver- Nvidia failed to update it for Windows 7 so basically that means the motherboard uses what Windows has built in which is not optimized for the chipset.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NForce3#Windows_Vista_Incompatibility
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously, let it go. It's silly to bash a company for not giving you drivers for the shiny new OS, on a 6+ year old chipset. It's not greedy, it's a smart decision not to waste development money that is better spent elsewhere.


----------



## Gas2100 (May 20, 2010)

is a Q6600 at stock speeds on a 680i mobo with 2 8600GT considerd retro yet?  got one coming this weekend...


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> is a Q6600 at stock speeds on a 680i mobo with 2 8600GT considerd retro yet?  got one coming this weekend...



lol ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no  sorry


----------



## Gas2100 (May 20, 2010)

lol yea i was kidding anyway..ill prolly sell the 8600's anyways


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> lol yea i was kidding anyway..ill prolly sell the 8600's anyways



lol i know its all good, dam if i knew you was selling a 8600GT i might of bought it off you, i have one 8600GT but did a deal with a guy on Ebay for another 8600GT same as mine but gotta wait till he gets back from his holidays =/ What type of 8600GT is it?


----------



## Gas2100 (May 20, 2010)

i think ther both XFX or BFG


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2010)

ahhh ok so you have two? bugger =/


----------



## Gas2100 (May 20, 2010)

yup, i have 2 im not gonna use as id rather SLI 2 9800 or somthing..


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2010)

Dam where was you a few months ago? lol


----------



## Gas2100 (May 20, 2010)

i was trying to think of a good reply to that but i got a blank..lol dam.


----------



## Melvis (May 20, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> i was trying to think of a good reply to that but i got a blank..lol dam.


----------



## Gas2100 (May 20, 2010)

ill run the 6600 in your benches anyway with 2 8600's in SLI for you to compare against?


----------



## Yukikaze (May 20, 2010)

9600GSOs ordered. 91$ for the pair. Frakkin' steal. Considering one overclocked 9600GSO isn't far behind a 8800GT, and a pair of 8800GTs are somewhere around a GTX275's performance (As long as the frame buffer doesn't run out, that is), if my memory serves me correctly, that's a lot of performance for not a lot of money.


----------



## Melvis (May 21, 2010)

Gas2100 said:


> ill run the 6600 in your benches anyway with 2 8600's in SLI for you to compare against?



Ask the boss of the thread, but id say it be fine 



Yukikaze said:


> 9600GSOs ordered. 91$ for the pair. Frakkin' steal. Considering one overclocked 9600GSO isn't far behind a 8800GT, and a pair of 8800GTs are somewhere around a GTX275's performance (As long as the frame buffer doesn't run out, that is), if my memory serves me correctly, that's a lot of performance for not a lot of money.



Yep that is a total steal, you lucky guy lol, one 9600GT over here can cost Min $75 so a pair for $91 is just awesome, that system is going to perform very well. Looks like ill have to wip out the 4870X2


----------



## Yukikaze (May 23, 2010)

Some pics. I got Ubuntu 10.4 installed on an old 40Gb drive. This is what this box will run when I'll need some Linuxing done at home. Also plugged in a spare IDE DVD-Burner. Added some wire-clutter, but I think I kept it to a minimum. Damned IDE !

I also added a fan to the side panel. There's a total of 5 120mm fans in this case right now. That's impressive for such a cheap case (Heck, my Tempest has mounts for six fans).


----------



## Melvis (May 26, 2010)

That is looking sweet, love it. Id show a pic of my SLi rig but it would look some what CRAP compared to that lol.

Come on people more benchmarks.....ill be doing FEAR and Crysis soon for game benchmarks and my other 8600GT is on its way


----------



## Melvis (May 27, 2010)

Ok here is a run of everest benchmark, sorry its only the trial version =/


----------



## Melvis (May 27, 2010)

Ok here is F.E.A.R benchmark results. 

Settings are set to MAX at 1280*1024.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 27, 2010)

Yo guys, yo guys, Guess what i did buy for 20 euros? A DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR! with a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+! :O


----------



## Yukikaze (May 27, 2010)

Wasmachinemann said:


> Yo guys, yo guys, Guess what i did buy for 20 euros? A DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR! with a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+! :O



Benchmark results. NAO.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 27, 2010)

Coming up,Gotta install the bench stuff and connect it, Tbh im working on my main game-pc now.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 27, 2010)

Turning off my own pc now, Gonna install the drivers for the network card and go download 3Dmark 2001/CPU-Z/GPU-Z


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 27, 2010)

Ok bit late, Had MEM problems, Would not boot properly, Now it will, Downloading 3DMARK 2001.
Edit: Shutting it down, Going to put the HD4850 back in my pc, Its bugging in this thing.


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 27, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1210033


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 27, 2010)




----------



## Melvis (May 27, 2010)

Wasmachinemann said:


> Yo guys, yo guys, Guess what i did buy for 20 euros? A DFI LanParty NF4 SLI-DR! with a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+! :O



Nice find, thats awesome, id take that DFI board anyday over this Gigabyte board (Should of bought the one off ebay) and the 4400+ id almost take it over the 4600+ because of the L2 Cache size.
Least the DFI board will run my DDR500 at full speed unlike this board grrr and i had to up the volts for the ram as it was BSODing all over the place today and would refuse to run over 333MHz 



Wasmachinemann said:


> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/8941/93990815.png



6200+? is that at default? im sure my Geforce FX5700 scores more then that in 2001SE  and thats in my old Skt A system..


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 28, 2010)

Yeah gunna put a GF9500 or 9600GT in it, Had one back when i had a ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe board, Died because of dry capacitors.


----------



## Melvis (May 28, 2010)

Wasmachinemann said:


> Yeah gunna put a GF9500 or 9600GT in it, Had one back when i had a ASUS A8N-SLI Deluxe board, Died because of dry capacitors.



Sweet thats going to be good 

My other 8600GT turned up with a Zalman fan on it and ill be testing it out later today and see how i go with SLi 8600GT's


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (May 28, 2010)

Forget it, AMD FTW: http://www.hardware.info/forum/showthread.php?t=219258
That card im getting maybe.


----------



## Melvis (May 29, 2010)

Wasmachinemann said:


> Forget it, AMD FTW: http://www.hardware.info/forum/showthread.php?t=219258
> That card im getting maybe.



Awesome that would be a good buy 

Ok here is Crysis benchmark, settings set to all Medium with no AA, 1280*1024


----------



## Melvis (May 30, 2010)

Anyone want 2x 7800GTX's? there is a set going for sale here> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121253


----------



## Yukikaze (May 30, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Anyone want 2x 7800GTX's? there is a set going for sale here> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=121253



50$ each seems steep. Including shipping the cards over here (From the USA to Israel), both 9600GSOs cost me 110$ total.


----------



## Melvis (May 31, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> 50$ each seems steep. Including shipping the cards over here (From the USA to Israel), both 9600GSOs cost me 110$ total.



Im not sure if its each, further down the post i think he means 50 for the pair shipped for each? 

Anyway yea the 9600GSO''s will rock way better and for that price you cant go wrong

I have now installed 2 8600GT's and they seem to work fine, bench mark results coming up soon


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2010)

The 9600GSOs have arrived! 

Since I am on my Q9650 at the moment I only tested them individually. Seems the cards can both do around 700Mhz core and 900Mhz memory. That's up from a stock of 600Mhz core and 800Mhz memory. Not very bad.

They keep really cool under load, as well. Neither card breaks 55c under load. One of them is enough to max out Mass Effect 2 at 1680x1050 from my current testing, so these pack a punch too.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 4, 2010)

^^looks good. I am still waiting for my A8R32 to arrive. I think I will use my tuniq tower instead of the zalman 7700 for cooling.
oh and i also need a psu and a case too.
I have an OCZ 400w (cant remember the model) can it power a 2.7-2.8 ghz athlon x2 with a pair of 1950pros?
if not I' gonna buy a new psu.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 4, 2010)

ucanmandaa said:


> ^^looks good. I am still waiting for my A8R32 to arrive. I think I will use my tuniq tower instead of the zalman 7700 for cooling.
> oh and i also need a psu and a case too.
> I have an OCZ 400w (cant remember the model) can it power a 2.7-2.8 ghz athlon x2 with a pair of 1950pros?
> if not I' gonna buy a new psu.



I doubt that PSU will survive two X1950PRO cards. As far as I remember they were pretty power hungry.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 4, 2010)

thats what i was afraid of... I am planning to get an new PSU for my main rig so when that happens i can use the PC P&C 610 on this retro rig. Only problem is it might take a while.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

Yukikaze said:


> I doubt that PSU will survive two X1950PRO cards. As far as I remember they were pretty power hungry.



For my card despite being AGP, the Companies recommended a 450 watt PSU at the least for the 1950 Pro. Good card though.


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 7, 2010)

The system just went down to hell. I have no idea what is causing it, but it constantly locks up upon reaching the desktop and even my linux install got corrupted. I am blaming an unstable OC, although strangely it only shows up with the 9600GSO cards installed (It happens with only one as well, so it isn't a PSU issue). I fear for backwards compatibility problems between the PCIe 2.0 video cards and the 1.0a board.

I'll try a new windows install when I get off work, and this time will got with Vista 64-bit instead of the old XP...less hassle with drivers.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 7, 2010)

I used  have a 3870 (PCIe 2.0) installed on a PCİe 1.0 board (via chipset) and it operated with out any problems. I read somewhere that overclocking PCİe a little sometimes helps getting stability on geforce cards. Worth a try if nothing else works.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 7, 2010)

Bugger man, hope you get it fixed soon, and get that system running stable, my 4870X2 i thought was going to course alot of issues when i installed it but i was wrong, it has run sweet since the day i put it in, no issues what so ever, and its a 4870X2 for god sake lol


----------



## Yukikaze (Jun 8, 2010)

Okay. I nailed it down. I had to enable HW Memory Hole Mapping in the BIOS to make the issues go away. Seems the mapping of the PCI config space went badly when the non-512MB video cards were used. Another issue was the general incompatibility of the A8N32-SLI Deluxe with the SP3 for WinXP. There are dozens of people reporting severe problems with the combo. I went and installed Vista 64-bit on the machine, now it runs perfectly and the SLI is properly enabled, too.

I also grabbed an on-sale Zalman CNPS9500 cooler and put it to use in place of the Scythe Katana III. Idle temps went up about 3 degrees, but the load temps dropped by six degrees or so and I no longer have a five degree difference between the temperatures of the two cores under load.

Plus it looks way cooler 

Edit: I owe you guys pics! I'll try to snap a few later tonight. Now I gotta get a project report typed up. Ugh.


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 8, 2010)

I think my board has arrived gonna pick it up tomorrow from post office. I will search for a good psu in local shops if I happen to find one with a reasonable price then the rig should be up and running tomorrow night.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 24, 2010)

Just an update, since its been awhile, i have put new ram, as in BRAND NEW 2x1GB DDR500 Mushkin into the SLi rig, and it is running like a dream now, the Ballistic Tracer was just having issues with this Mobo.

Doing a few other benchmarks for other threads atm, but will have all the tests we have already done before redone again soon with the newer hardware (RAM and 8600GT's)


----------



## Melvis (Jun 27, 2010)

Well ive done the three 3DMark benchmarks with the new hardware, and to keep this thread alive here are the results. The 7900GT's beat the 8600GT's in older games/benchmarks. But in newer games/Benchmarks this is reversed.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Well ive done the three 3DMark benchmarks with the new hardware, and to keep this thread alive here are the results. The 7900GT's beat the 8600GT's in older games/benchmarks. But in newer games/Benchmarks this is reversed.



turn Cool n' Quiet off on the FX-57 bench - it says 1Ghz on CPUZ in your screenie. might get better scores.

------

I already got a 939 system here ready to go but the specs aint great as I gave my older dual core 939 system to my dad

FX-55
MSI Platinum Neo2
X850XT PE
3GB DDR400
80GB Maxtor - Cant even remember if this is Sata or not...I think it is.

unfortunately the FX-55 is a Clawhammer & hasnt overclocked well despite multiple attempts & even water cooling (at some point) - its like, the overclock is 100% stable 6hrs in Prime95 n passes 3D05 & 3D06 but for some reason I lose a chunk of points ins 3D05/06 everytime i benched with OC'd clocks.

the to the FX-55 being a bit of a bitch. I sometimes run with a 3000+ single core that has been up to 2.7-2.8Ghz stable at one point on previous motherboards (Asus A8N32 Deluxe & Asus A8V Deluxe - the latter of which I no longer have in my posession, A8N32 was given away in my dual core build. the A8V was sold to a member of TPU a few moons ago)

I havent yet tried put the 3000+ into the Neo2 & OC'd it because the bios is a bit awkward when it comes to overclocking unless your running a custom bios. I dont think ive reached the maximum limit of the 3000+ the boards ive always had never seemed to be able to run such high FSB's with the exception of the A8N32


----------



## Melvis (Jun 28, 2010)

lol that's not the FX-57, that's the X2 4600+  The FX-57 clocks down to 1.2GHz with CNQ on. I don't think the scores will change much with it turned off as it clocks its self up to full speed as soon as i launch the program (loading) so its all good, BUT i do turn it off when i do CPU benchmarks like Wprime etc, then it makes a difference there.

Ahh ok that's not a bad system, shame the FX-55 wont clock much higher, but the 3000+ will, and that is a good overclock   What scores do you get in 3Dmark with that system? Ill show you the 3DMarks of my FX-57 in abit to get an idea, there not great, honestly there not alot higher then the SLi rig, but in real games it kicks the shit out of the SLi rig.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 28, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Ahh ok that's not a bad system, shame the FX-55 wont clock much higher, but the 3000+ will, and that is a good overclock   What scores do you get in 3Dmark with that system? Ill show you the 3DMarks of my FX-57 in abit to get an idea, there not great, honestly there not alot higher then the SLi rig, but in real games it kicks the shit out of the SLi rig.



I think it was something like 7k in 3d05 I got screenies floatin around on the net somewhere. I havent booted it up for over a year as its my personal back up rig (the first machine i ever built with my own hands thats avoided being sold off since 2003) I will get around to it soon as i need to do a few pics for the NZXT case club n a few general updates as it aint been booted since i updated to W7.7600 last year. I'l do a few benches with the FX-55 in & even some with the 3000+ OC'd if i got the guts.


----------



## Melvis (Jun 29, 2010)

Thats not to bad, might need a bit fast GPU to keep up with some of the other rigs in this thread, but its still ok. Dont worry my FX-57 machine was the first machine i built with my own hands, and its been just awesome since the day i built it. Many upgrades of course lol. Ok know problem, hope to see some pics and some numbers up soon  I can put up pics of mine, but mine dont look anywhere as good as the OP's cable management is more standard lol


----------



## Deleted member 84361 (Aug 22, 2010)

Shi-, Mah DFI board died, Stops with working at Verifying DMI Pool data, I already throwed it away, Hopefully getting a ASUS A8R32-Premium.
Edit: CPU died also, Corecrush -_-, Luckly i still have a S939 4000+ singlecore.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 23, 2010)

Bad luck with ya board man, my FX-57 system died in the past month also, PSU went bang and has damaged the mobo as well so im looking for a replacement for it to get back up and running.


----------

